# Bent Baseboard Fins



## DBNH22 (May 4, 2013)

About two years ago we had a pulmber replace all of the base board heating metal housing because we were remodeling the rooms on our main floor and the old hosuing was scrathed and not very nice to look at.


Long story short we left the fin elements on the copper pipe in place but the plumber ordered the wrong sized housing.  I just took off one of the front covers and discover that all of the fins are bent. 

Do bents fins on baseboard heating significantly affect heating efficiency and costs?  I have already straightend out the fins on a small section and replaced the front cover but it is now bowed.  Some sections are very damaged.

This plumber had to know he was bending the fins as he installed the new hosuing but didn't have the deceny to let us know.  I am so angry!


----------



## fishingpol (May 4, 2013)

If the bent fins restrict air flowing up through them, then I would imagine there is a loss of efficiency.  How much, I do not know.  The bent fins could trap more dust and spider webs in the off season not helping the matter. 

I've seen situations where the hole for the heater pipe coming through a wall or up through a floor was not drilled in the right location and the fin/tube was out a little too far making it difficult to put the front cover back on.  That copper pipe is very thin to allow heat transfer to the fins.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2013)

Yes, the fins are there to convect heat off the pipe. If they are all bent there will definitely be less heat coming off that section of baseboard.


----------



## maple1 (May 5, 2013)

Which way are they bent? Pics?

Sounds like you're saying the front side of them is bent sideways? In which case shouldn't impact the air flow & convection all that much.


----------

